#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Pipeline And Fluid Flow >  >  >  Re-post: Pocket Guide to Flanges, Fittings, and Piping Data, Third Edition

## sumon emam

It was shared before by forum members. Today I download the book and it seems  very useful to me. So I re-post it. Hope it will help new guys of the forum.



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Re-post: Pocket Guide to Flanges, Fittings, and Piping Data, Third Edition

----------


## cashembassy

hi Bro<that link redirects to another website.please treat it

----------


## sumon emam

I found it normal. If u click on the link it goes to the site through egpet.net. But if u copy the link and paste it to the address bar u can go to the site directly. Hope it will help u to download the file.

----------


## jituraju

Thanks A Lot Jitu Raju

----------


## tsrc8204

Good!

----------


## cashembassy

Thanks a million,Bro

----------


## rakeshk_jain

Thankyou...

----------


## mnthiraviam

> It was shared before by forum members. Today I download the book and it seems  very useful to me. So I re-post it. Hope it will help new guys of the forum.
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thanks friend... It was really usefull

----------


## amitrajmane

Thanks Dear,

Regards,

Amit

----------


## aragorn

Thanks

----------


## ebrahimzar

It has been deleted

----------


## zanlog

deleted
please re-up it
tnx in adv

----------


## zanlog

deleted
please re-up it


tnx in advSee More: Re-post: Pocket Guide to Flanges, Fittings, and Piping Data, Third Edition

----------


## gtpol57

New link **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

